# Why do I make plans?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have this 'bad' habit of making plans for my goat herd.

I decided that I would only breed 3 does this year - I have 4 does bred.

I decided that Sweet Pea would be bred to Vice - she was bred to Luthor

I decided to breed my girls with space between kiddings - I have two due in May and two in June (I think I accomplished this goal :wahoo: )

I decided I should probably retain a buck kid from Angie or Lola - result? haha change of plans already. I am on RunAround's waiting list for a buck kid from 'Anna'

I decided I should also or instead retain a doe kid from Sweet Pea - ? leaning towards this strongly

:GAAH: :doh:

Last year I had all these plans to - I think I only accomplished like 2 of them. One was to start milking again and another was to go to at least one show.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a really big planner type too and most of mine go their own way too. Do I learn? Heck no, I'm planning away for 2009.  I was suppose to have a milk parlor last year, addition on the barn, more fence run, etc. Well that stuff is finally starting this year. We built the floor to the milk parlor yesterday. I can't wait! I'm afraid to say what we're going to do anymore for fear of it not getting done. 

I was also planning lots of does to be bred in September, just a couple in March and April. Well the does had other plans, I ended up with everyone being bred in October so all my babies will arrive in March. I had loads of plans to use Redcard so I sold Anna's bucklings. Then Redcard died so my entire plan for that whole line was gone. At least with an Anna buckling I could have persued that goal. Without one, it was just gone. 

So we'll see how my plans change this year.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

As John Lennon so aptly put it: "Life is what happens when you're making other plans."
Tell me about it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry - I am in the exact same boat! I have pretty well given up and will just take it as it goes! LOL! :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

yep... NOTHING goes as I plan!!! I am just going to keep my fingers crossed that everything works out for February ray: the way I have planned... ggeeeezzz... :GAAH:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I know it is so frusterating when things don't go as planned. But without a plan at all, you'd have mass chaos, right? Around here, we call it a rolling cluster-****.

I too write down my "goals" for the year and specific steps to take to reach them. Then I also make a bigger goal to accomplish 25% of my goals........... cause I know I always make bigger goals than I ever have hope of acheiving. If I make at least 1 in 4 of them, it's still all good!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Changed one of my plans already :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey....I'm not a whole lot older than you but I have learned the hard way that the best laid plans are made to be changed. :ROFL:

My plan for this kidding season:

Binky bred to an "outside" buck.....DONE
Retaining a doeling.......to be determined!

Angel bred to Teddy...DONE
Her having a better udder than her dam's.....to be determined

Fencing my boys in with electric this year......to be determined!!!

Having my barn finished(trim).....depends on procrastinating hubby!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I am already planning for next year !! :roll: I am really ahead of myself , looking forward to next years kids when this years kiddings are not even half over!! :shrug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Liz...... I've found that dragging out the power tools and duct tape with full intentions of doing it myself has a strange way of getting the hubby off of his procrastinating bumm....... especially now that duct tape comes in multiple colors ............


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I, too, am a planner. Then I make other plans- while I am carrying out the first set of plans. 

When I am most determined to follow through on a goal, that is when the Universe makes it's own plans. I was planning on retaining a doeling from Dixie. . . well that isn't going to work


----------

